# Almost on our way!!!



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi all!

The decision is made and the date is almost set in stone for around the 1st May. 
We still need to find a suitable place to rent either in Nerja or Frigiliana (or there abouts) so if anyone knows of somewhere we can rent a villa for the next year for around 1500 - 2000 euros pet friendly with a pool...
Just wanted to do some last minute picking of brains to make sure we haven't forgotten anything. We have our route almost done, ferry to Santander then drive down. We have health insurance.
We would need to sort out banking outside of Spain but with an account in Spain to use on a daily basis (I get paid internationally).
Anything else???

Thanks in advance

Mitch


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try this link for properties in Nerja

Nerja Villas to let, Malaga Nerja Villas long term let | Pool | €1,500 min | €2,000 max


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Thrax

I've seen all the villas on Kyero and they will come in handy for viewing when I get down soon. Just wondered if anyone had any inside info on the smaller letting agents?
The other link just catered for Barcelona and Madrid...


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

wow! Is it that expensive in Nerja? Here you can have all that for around 600 and less!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Look at idealista.com and fotocasa.es where you have private ads as well as agents.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com 

and yaencontre.com: pisos Madrid, pisos Barcelona, pisos alquiler, casas de compra, venta, alquiler y obra nueva 


these two are for long term rentals.


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks guys!
I've actually emailed my interest in a place on idealista so we'll see what comes back... So far my search for the right place is usually meeting the "it's just gone"
or no pets response...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

One of the issues you will have here is that agents generally aren't interested in people who aren't here yet. You will find it much better once you are here and can go see some properties. Are you driving all your belongings down with you or do they follow later? If the latter is the case, there are plenty of good and cheap hotels here where you could stay whilst searching for a place. I know most of the agents, that is the good and the bad (and even the ugly) but won't name and shame in public. If you want to know PM me is best...


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

It might be worth registering yourself for daily updates from the Digame Torrox website:
Digame
as there are often people on there advertising properties to let and the area covered is Axarquia so would include what you are looking for. Good Luck (we will be following behind you in August - already have our house south of Canillas de Aceituno).


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Thrax
I am heading down for a couple of days next week with the intention of finding somewhere. We will be driving down initially but not too much gear will be making the trip until we decide whether or not we need it or can we get the same or better in/around Nerja. I will PM you for "the list"
Lucky you to have your house etc all sorted out LesleyL I must admit I've kind of brought forward our moving time by about 8 months ( I thought why the hell not do it now!?) I will give your suggestion a try and see what develops...


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Mitch Scott said:


> Hi all!
> 
> The decision is made and the date is almost set in stone for around the 1st May.
> We still need to find a suitable place to rent either in Nerja or Frigiliana (or there abouts) so if anyone knows of somewhere we can rent a villa for the next year for around 1500 - 2000 euros pet friendly with a pool...
> ...



Assume you've checked all the tax implications of living in Spain, and also sorted out proving your income in Spain to get your residencia.


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah I've had loads of advice thanks.


----------

